# Wierd starter clutch problem



## lwarren46 (Aug 10, 2012)

After owning my '74 Type L over 20 yrs, I'm experiencing a problem that has me, and other Gravely owners I've talked to absolutely stumped! It is common to hear about how stubborn a starter clutch can be to remove. In my case, keeping it on is the problem! Following shop manual instructions, clutch was re-installed and "bumped" to torque unit onto crank shaft; after chain is re-adjusted and engine starts, clutch immediately unscrews itself and falls off. Have had this occur numerous times, and although tractor is running and usable, re-starting requires screwing clutch back on then unbolting and rebolting starter bolts to adjust chain. WHAT GIVES?!! What little hair I have left is being jeapordized by the problem!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry that I don't know much ( or anything) about these units, but could it be possible that you are replacing the unit backwards somehow? So instead of the unit turning so that it would tighten if it was loose, maybe it's spinning off!?!
Sorry if the answer is out in left field there, but just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you put a lock bolt in?


----------



## lwarren46 (Aug 10, 2012)

After all the time spent scratching my head over this, discovered clutch had siezed up. Have no idea what would have caused this, since I pretty much "baby" my Gravely. Going to send it to Rick at Gravely Shop for rebuild. Never dealt with Rick prior to this, but following a long phone conversation, I read him to be knowledgeable and honest. He also has parts. For anyone interested, his web address is: [email protected].

Thanks much for your replies.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

silly question but did you grease it regularly?


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

there is supposed to be a grease fitting on the clutch/chainwheel


----------



## lwarren46 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Sunn -
Appreciate your reply. The grease fitting on the clutch hub was plugged with a screw a while back by Gravely. Folks seemed to be over-greasing which, in itself, will cause the roller cams to hang up. Only a light lube is recommended. I removed the screw and squirted a small amt of Blaster liquid graphite. So far, so good.


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

As Warren said, 

That is not a grease fitting, that is a stud to use for manual starting with a strap.

Only light greasing during installation of the 21 cams is required, over greasing will cause starter clutches to fail. Starter clutches do require an occasional rebuild to replace old dried out, hardened grease.









Roger,


----------

